# Hilfe!Mein Froschn lahmt ! SUN RINGLE DEMON Freilauf defekt ???



## Deleted 30320 (30. September 2013)

HILFEEEE ! MEIN FROSCHN LAHMT !!!!

Heute war ich im Laden bzw.in der Werkstatt weil sich am Hinterrad meines Slides 8.0 immer die Mutter auf der linken Seite gelöst hat. Wurde in der Werkstatt so gut wie's ging befestigt und dann sollte ich wieder kommen wenn's nochmal auftritt. Der Freilauf hörte sich auch schon komisch an. Was soll ich euch sagen, nun werd ich wohl morgen wieder da hinfahren weil: nach ner kleinen Runde war die Mutter natürlich wieder lose.

Was mir komisch vorkam das man die gar nicht festziehen konnte, auch wenn man auf der andern Seite die Welle fixiert kann man die immer weiter drehen, so als ob die Welle zweigeteilt ist. Das kam mir dann schon komisch vor, so begab ich mich dann auf die suche nach dem Fehler. Kasette runter, die Mutter runter und den Freilauf mal rausgezogen. Das ging relativ leicht, musste man nur dran ziehen.

Und dann sah ich das ganze übel ! Der Freilauf sieht nach nur 1500km aus als ob er das zehnfache runter hat ! Sperrklinken schon ganz schön runtergenudelt und auf der Nabenseite die Zacken sind auch schon ziemlichübel hingerichtet. Dazu sieht die Welle wirklich aus als ob sie abgeschert ist und der Freilauf selber hat auf der Welle ein wenig Spiel. Man man das sieht gar nich gut aus un das nach den paar läppischen Kilometern ! Dabei wurde das Bike nie misshandelt, keine Sprünge, kein Dampfstrahler oder so.

Frage:

Gibts hier vielleicht noch welche mit Problemen an der Sun Demon Nabe ?
Stimmt es das bei Sun die Reklamationszeiten so elends lange sind ?
Der gute Mann in der Werkstatt heute sagte was von 2 Monaten

Naja, werd mal morgen im Laden vorbei fahren, mal sehn was die Jungs dazu sagen.Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust 2 Monate zu warten nur wegen solch lapidarem defekt.

Hier mal die Sperrklinken am Freilauf, da sieht man auch die Welle die wie abgeschert aussieht.Kann mir noch vorstellen das das so Original is.











Nabenseite


----------



## katzebulli (30. September 2013)

Das hatte ich an einer XT Nabe ca.1000km gelaufen
aber wieso ich fahre schon ewig XT und das Problem ist nur einmal aufgetreten eventuell Materialfehler ist aber nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (1. Oktober 2013)

Habe ebenfalls die Naben an meinem Skeen.
Bei mir hört sie sich zwar noch ganz normal an, allerdings sitzt nach 1-2 Tagen Standzeit ab und an der Freilauf (beim Rückwärtstreten) fest. Einmal gelöst kann ich problemlos fahren. Hört sich auch noch so an wie immer. Wenn das Bike wieder ne Weile steht, klemmt der Freilauf wieder. 

Werde es noch etwas beobachten und mich nochmal melden. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## bikextrem1964 (1. Oktober 2013)

definitif SCHROTT!!!!!! da muß was neues her, MTB ist halt kein Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Oktober 2013)

War heut Mittag mal da, die Männerz in der Werkstatt sind der gleichen Meinung.
Dat Ding wird eingeschickt ! 

Schlecht: das dauert ca. 7-8 Wochen
Gut:        man hat mir zur Überbrückung ein Ersatzlaufrad mitgegeben.


----------



## katzebulli (1. Oktober 2013)

Korrekter Service


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. November 2013)

So, alles wieder heile und eingebaut.
Danke an Radon für den tollen Service mit dem Ersatzlaufrad.
Wenn ich demnächst nochmal vorbeischaue werf ich nen Haiamann in die Kaffekasse !


----------



## nam_bika (23. September 2014)

Wurden die Sperrklinken gewechselt? Jemand ne Ahnung wo man die bekommt?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2014)

Dafür müsst ich den Freilauf nochmal abziehen, hab ich seither nicht mehr gemacht, fahre mittlerweile aber auch einen anderen LRS.
Ersatzteile für den Sun LRS hab ich mal bei chainreactioncycles gesehen


----------



## nam_bika (24. September 2014)

ja ich auch. allerdings gibts da nur Sperrklinken für die Diskjokex nabe. Die sehen den der Radium Klinken sehr ähnlich, bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/sun-ringle-sperrklinken-und-federn-disc-jockey/rp-prod26325


----------



## Aalex (25. September 2014)

bei sowas gibt es nur eine Sache die hilft und die heißt dt swiss ratchet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (8. Oktober 2014)

Lieber Hubert,

wie genau hast du den Freilauf denn demontiert bekommen? LR raus, Kassette abziehen, li. und re. die Spacer/ Abstandhalter ab und dann?
Dank Dir schon einmal!


----------



## Black-Under (8. Oktober 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> bei sowas gibt es nur eine Sache die hilft und die heißt dt swiss ratchet.


Ist die eigentlich leiser als der Sun Ringle Freilauf. Dat Ding ist so gräuslich laut. Versteh gar nicht dass keiner die Silent Freiläufe mit verklemmenden Rollen mehr herstellt. (Im Maschinenbau die gängige Art eines Freilaufs)


----------



## Aalex (8. Oktober 2014)

weil man im radsport die geräuschkulisse einer hinterradnabe mit qualität gleichsetzt, siehe chris king. sicher nicht unbedingt logisch, aber das gros der leute steht auf eine ratternde nabe, mich mit eingeschlossen. 

die dt swiss ist bauartbedingt laut, liegt am zahnscheibenfreilauf.


----------



## Scottio (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab auch die Sunringle Demon und spare mir damit die Fahrradklingel.


----------



## Black-Under (9. Oktober 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> weil man im radsport die geräuschkulisse einer hinterradnabe mit qualität gleichsetzt, siehe chris king. sicher nicht unbedingt logisch, aber das gros der leute steht auf eine ratternde nabe, mich mit eingeschlossen.
> 
> die dt swiss ist bauartbedingt laut, liegt am zahnscheibenfreilauf.



Und deswegen verzichtet man auf einen langlebigen unproblematischen Freilauf?


----------



## Aalex (9. Oktober 2014)

das Geräusch hat doch nichts mit Verschleiß zu tun? Den Zusammenhang musst du mir jetzt erklären.

Beachte bitte, dass zwei der haltbarsten Freiläufe (Dt Swiss Ratchet und Chris King) eher zu den lautesten gehören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (9. Oktober 2014)

Nein aber der Klemmrollenfreilauf hat wesentlich weniger Verschleiß als ein Ratschenfreilauf und gleichzeitig ist er leise. Im Maschinenbau wirst du kaum Ratschenfreiläufe finden, eben aus diesem Grund.


----------



## malben (28. November 2014)

heute mal mein Slide 150 8.0 (Modell 2014) gereinigt und gewartet. Das ein oder andere Lager getauscht und was sieht man beim Abziehen der Kassette...?
Richtig, die Gebrochene bzw. Abgescherte Durchführung der Steckachse am HR (Nabe Sun Ringlé Demon). Die hälfe in der Nabe die andere im Freilauf. Und das nach nur 1400 km...


Sch****.... warten wir mal ab, was H&S / RADON dazu meint.


----------



## CAPITO (28. November 2014)

Sieht dann in etwa so aus, oder?

Mir ist es nach 2400 km aufgefallen, hatte ständig Schaltprobleme hinten. 
Slide 150 8.0 2013


----------



## malben (28. November 2014)

Genau so. Hab's halt nur nicht auseinander geschraubt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. November 2014)

Puh, und ich dachte schon es läg an mir 

Hat das bei euch kein knarzen verursacht ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. November 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Lieber Hubert,
> 
> wie genau hast du den Freilauf denn demontiert bekommen? LR raus, Kassette abziehen, li. und re. die Spacer/ Abstandhalter ab und dann?
> Dank Dir schon einmal!



kannst du den Freilauf mehr oder weniger einfach abziehen, geht manchmal was schwer

Sorry schon länger nich mehr hier reingeguckt, tat sich ja ne weile nix mehr


----------



## malben (29. November 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Puh, und ich dachte schon es läg an mir
> 
> Hat das bei euch kein knarzen verursacht ?


Der Freilauf lief wie gewohnt ohne besondere Geräusche.  Ich merkte nur beim Anfahren einen rauen Lauf.  So als ob sich ein Lagerkäfig verabschiedet hat und die Kugeln machen was sie wollten. Ergo: erster Verdacht -> Tretlager verschlissen. 
Jetzt beim Reinigen und warten des Bikes die Kette abgenommen und die Kurbel frei gedreht. Lager waren in Ordnung. 
Dann viel mir dieser Thread wieder ein und ich ahnte es schon. Also LR raus, Kassette gelöst und siehe da..... kaputt


----------



## Derivator22 (29. November 2014)

malben schrieb:


> Der Freilauf lief wie gewohnt ohne besondere Geräusche.  Ich merkte nur beim Anfahren einen rauen Lauf.  So als ob sich ein Lagerkäfig verabschiedet hat und die Kugeln machen was sie wollten. Ergo: erster Verdacht -> Tretlager verschlissen.
> Jetzt beim Reinigen und warten des Bikes die Kette abgenommen und die Kurbel frei gedreht. Lager waren in Ordnung.
> Dann viel mir dieser Thread wieder ein und ich ahnte es schon. Also LR raus, Kassette gelöst und siehe da..... kaputt



Hmmm... Aus genau dem Grund habe ich aus Verdacht das Tretlager gewechselt ohne Besserung. Werde mal den Freilauf ausbauen!


----------



## malben (29. November 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Hmmm... Aus genau dem Grund habe ich aus Verdacht das Tretlager gewechselt ohne Besserung. Werde mal den Freilauf ausbauen!


Nimm einfach das HR raus und versuche das Achsspiel einzustellen. Wenn du beide Enden gegeneinander verdrehen kannst ohne das die achse "fest" wird,  hast du ein problem...


----------



## CAPITO (29. November 2014)

In welchem Zustand sind denn eure Kugellager?
Bei mir liefen die zwei Lager im Freilauf ziemlich rau, hakten teilweise schon. Und ein Lager in der Nabe war auch defekt.
Das dachte ich, wäre der Auslöser für die defekte Achse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (29. November 2014)

Keine Ahnung wie die Lager laufen. Hab die Nabe nicht weiter auseinander gebaut.  Fett allerdings, war mehr als genug drin...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. November 2014)

Normal kannst du die defekte Achse schon erkennen wenn du mal mit ner Taschenlampe in die Bohrung schaust, wenn da irgendwo ein Versatz oder Riss zu erkennen ist hast du auch das Problem


Bei Sun hat man anscheinend nicht die Urgewalt deutscher Waden einkalkuliert


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. November 2014)

CAPITO schrieb:


> In welchem Zustand sind denn eure Kugellager?
> Bei mir liefen die zwei Lager im Freilauf ziemlich rau, hakten teilweise schon. Und ein Lager in der Nabe war auch defekt.
> Das dachte ich, wäre der Auslöser für die defekte Achse.



Hinten war ok, vorne hab ich kurz vorm Laufradwechsel noch neue Lager eingepresst, die waren mit ohne Fett und rostig. Schlechte Abdichtung ! Die hatten vielleicht 2500km gesehn und nie einen Dampfstrahler !


----------



## Derivator22 (29. November 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> kannst du den Freilauf mehr oder weniger einfach abziehen, geht manchmal was schwer
> 
> Sorry schon länger nich mehr hier reingeguckt, tat sich ja ne weile nix mehr



Habe heute alles mal demontiert gehabt. Bei mir ist alles Roger *auf Holz klopf* trotz nun immerhin 2000km... Seit Kauf im April.

Wenn die "Röhre" (Achse!? Weil eigentlich ist ja die Steckachse die Achse, oder!?) gebrochen ist, sollte es doch eigentlich so sein, dass nur der Lockring die Kassette inkl. Freilaufnabe festdrückt oder habe ich hier einen Denkfehler!?


----------



## malben (29. November 2014)

Nö... bei dem Bruch hält quasi die geschraubte X12 Steckachse alles zusammen.
Es wird das gesamte Paket zw. den Ausfallenden geklemmt.
Ich brauchte bei mir eigentlich die Kassette nicht zu demontieren, da der Bruch hinter dem Freilsuf IN der Nabe war.
Der Freilauf ist ja auf die Achse geschraubt und darauf die Kassette. Wenn also hinter den Schraubverbindungen die Afhse / Welle bricht,  wird in diesem fall das System nur zw. Den Ausfallenden mit der X12 Achse gehalten. 

Für Korrekturen meiner Ausführung bin ich offen ;-)


----------



## CAPITO (29. November 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hinten war ok, vorne hab ich kurz vorm Laufradwechsel noch neue Lager eingepresst, die waren mit ohne Fett und rostig. Schlechte Abdichtung ! Die hatten vielleicht 2500km gesehn und nie einen Dampfstrahler !



Hm, war bei mir genau umgekehrt.
Vorne waren die Lager ok, hinten waren drei von den vieren defekt.
Habe ich dann alle vier neu eingepresst, als ich die neue Achse eingebaut habe. Seitdem bin ich ca. 1000 Km gefahren, momentan alles ok, habe es heute mal kontrolliert.
Werde das aber jetzt öfter kontrollieren, da es scheinbar nicht an den defekten Kugellager lag, wie ich eigentlich erst vermutet hatte.


----------



## Derivator22 (29. November 2014)

malben schrieb:


> Nö... bei dem Bruch hält quasi die geschraubte X12 Steckachse alles zusammen.
> Es wird das gesamte Paket zw. den Ausfallenden geklemmt.
> Ich brauchte bei mir eigentlich die Kassette nicht zu demontieren, da der Bruch hinter dem Freilsuf IN der Nabe war.
> Der Freilauf ist ja auf die Achse geschraubt und darauf die Kassette. Wenn also hinter den Schraubverbindungen die Afhse / Welle bricht,  wird in diesem fall das System nur zw. Den Ausfallenden mit der X12 Achse gehalten.
> ...



Ich Deppchen! 
Logisch! Anders kann es ja gar nicht sein...!
Haltet den Rest auf jeden Fall einmal auf dem Laufenden was es bzgl. der Gewährleistung ergeben hat. Kann mMn nicht sein, dass der Fehler bei so wenig Laufleistung vermehrt auftritt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. November 2014)

Also wegen Gewährleistung:

Hab's bei H&S in Bonn reklamiert, hatanstandslos geklappt, aber 8 Wochen gedauert.
DieJungs hatten mir aber ein Ersatzlaufrad mitgegeben weil das wohl keine unüblich Wartezeit bei Sun ist.


----------



## CAPITO (30. November 2014)

Zur Garantie/ Gewährleistung kann ich nichts sagen, ich habe es nicht bei H&S reklamiert.
Die Kugellager hätte ich sowieso nicht reklamieren können, und die Achse habe ich im Netz für 15,95 bestellt.
Lieferung kam nach 3-4 Tagen, in der Zeit war ich noch mit der defekten Achse unterwegs, dann neue Achse und neue Lager eingebaut, dauerte ca. 1,5 Std. Somit musste ich auf mein Bike nicht verzichten.
Bei mir ist das im Juli passiert, daher dachte ich mir, ich repariere es lieber selber, als ein paar Wochen ohne Bike zu verbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (30. November 2014)

War das diese: 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...Black-Flag-Charger-ADD-Expert-ab-2011-p37403/

Jetzt ohne Nachzumessen, gibt es da nicht auch ne 142mm Variante oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## CAPITO (30. November 2014)

Ob es von dieser eine 142 mm gibt, weis ich nicht.
Aber genau diese Achse aus deinem Link habe ich bestellt.
Ich habe aber das 2013 Modell, denke aber die Nabe ist die gleiche wie bei dir.


----------



## malben (30. November 2014)

@CAPITO wie hast du die beiden Lager aus der Nabe bekommen?? Den Segering hab ich runter und lt. der Explosionszeichnung ist nichts mehr dazwischen was die weitere Demontage hemmt.
Hast du irgend ne Art Hülse benutzt um das ganze Auszutreiben??


----------



## CAPITO (30. November 2014)

Hi malben,
das Lager auf der Bremsscheibenseite habe ich mit dem abgerissenen Stück Welle rausgeschlagen.
Also, abgerissenes Stück der Achse aus dem Freilauf entfernt, wieder durch das Kugellager geführt, und dann mit einem Kunststoffhammer ausgetrieben. Das ging relativ leicht.
Kugellager an der Verzahnung: Da habe ich mir eine Welle vorbereitet, die ich dann von der Bremsscheibenseite in die Nabe eingeführt habe, und dann das Lager durch die Verzahnung ausgetrieben. Der Durchmesser der Welle war etwas kleiner als der Aussenring des Kugellagers. Das sitzte bei mir richtig fest, aber mit ein paar festen Schlägen, ging es dann trotzdem raus.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte es verständlich erklären, wenn nicht, versuche ich es gerne nochmal.


----------



## malben (2. Dezember 2014)

So, Erstkontakt mit H&S erfolgreich.  Nach Sichtung der Bilder soll ich nun das LR einschicken. 
Ein Ersatzlaufrad zur Überbrückung wurde nicht angeboten, ebenso wurde auf meinen Vorschlag,  dass Sie mir die Achse zusenden und ich diese selbst einbaue nicht eingegangen. 
Das LR wird zum HERSTELLER geschickt,  welcher dies im Rahmen der Garantie / Gewährleistung repariert. LR wird morgen früh versendet.  Weitere Info's folgen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Dezember 2014)

Weiss nich ob's für dich ne Option ist, aber die haben ja im Moment noch den DT Swiss Laufradsatz im Angebot.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...ufradsatz-disc-schwarz-gruen-270598/wg_id-215
Für 169,- kannsde nich mekkern, zudem is der eigentlich noch bisschen besser als die Originale Inferno/Demon Kombi.
Aber halt nich so laut  un du hast nen "Ersatzlaufradsatz" für solche Fälle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (3. Dezember 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Weiss nich ob's für dich ne Option ist, aber die haben ja im Moment noch den DT Swiss Laufradsatz im Angebot.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...ufradsatz-disc-schwarz-gruen-270598/wg_id-215
> Für 169,- kannsde nich mekkern, zudem is der eigentlich noch bisschen besser als die Originale Inferno/Demon Kombi.
> Aber halt nich so laut  un du hast nen "Ersatzlaufradsatz" für solche Fälle.


Hab schon was im Custom shop in Auftrag gegeben.  Sollte nächste woche fertig werden.  ;-)


----------



## knarfc (8. Dezember 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> kannst du den Freilauf mehr oder weniger einfach abziehen, geht manchmal was schwer
> 
> Sorry schon länger nich mehr hier reingeguckt, tat sich ja ne weile nix mehr





malben schrieb:


> Nö... bei dem Bruch hält quasi die geschraubte X12 Steckachse alles zusammen.
> Es wird das gesamte Paket zw. den Ausfallenden geklemmt.
> Ich brauchte bei mir eigentlich die Kassette nicht zu demontieren, da der Bruch hinter dem Freilsuf IN der Nabe war.
> Der Freilauf ist ja auf die Achse geschraubt und darauf die Kassette. Wenn also hinter den Schraubverbindungen die Afhse / Welle bricht,  wird in diesem fall das System nur zw. Den Ausfallenden mit der X12 Achse gehalten.
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe auch ein Problem mit meinem Freilauf (dreht bei Belastung durch).
Wie bekomme ich den Freilauf von meiner Nabe? Habe die Kassette schon demontiert.
Ist der Freilauf noch mal verschraubt oder wie ist der fest?

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Dezember 2014)

Wie gesagt,der ist normal nur auf die Nabe gesteckt, probier mal in verschiedenen Positionen den abzuziehen


----------



## malben (8. Dezember 2014)

knarfc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch ein Problem mit meinem Freilauf (dreht bei Belastung durch).
> Wie bekomme ich den Freilauf von meiner Nabe? Habe die Kassette schon demontiert.
> ...


Dieser ist, meines Wissen noch geschraubt.  Es könnten aber auch die Sperrklinken sein, welche verschlissen sind.


----------



## knarfc (8. Dezember 2014)

Habe den Freilauf etwas abgezogen ( so 1cm) bekommen aber da kommen nur teile rausgefallen. Jetzt tut sich nichts mehr.


----------



## malben (8. Dezember 2014)

Dir ist die Haltefeder der Sperrklinken gebrochen.  Die "Teile" welche rausgefallen sind (letztes Bild) SIND die Sperrklinken und die halbe Feder...
Ersatzteile gibts online bei chainreactioncycles.com

 http://www.chainreactioncycles.com...ken-und-federn-disc-jockey-2013/rp-prod26325


----------



## knarfc (8. Dezember 2014)

Aber warum ist der jetzt fest? Ich weiß ne blöde Frage, aber der geht nicht mehr vor oder zurück. Ich stehe schon kurz davor Gewalt anzuwenden.
Ja Ersatzteile hatte ich schon gefunden, bekomme das blöde Ding nur nicht ab.


----------



## malben (8. Dezember 2014)

Normalerweise ist auf der Antriebsseite eine Hülse aufgeschraubt. Diese muss runter.  Danach sollte der Freilauf "einfach" abzuziehen sein.

Hast du mal versucht den Freilauf zu drehen?  Evtl. Wird er noch durch Nut geführt. ..


----------



## knarfc (8. Dezember 2014)

ja die Hülse hatte ich abgeschraubt, und die Sprengringe wurden auch entfernt


----------



## knarfc (8. Dezember 2014)

Ja ich hab's raus. Aber sollte das Kugellager nicht geschlossen sein. Ist doch normalerweise bei Industrielagern so oder liege ich da falsch. Der Freilauf hat "einfach" nur auf der Nabe gesteckt.
Viel viel viel WD40 hat den gewünschten erfolg gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (8. Dezember 2014)

Das Lager sollte definitiv geschlossen sein. Von den Bildern her ist der Freilauf aber im A****...


----------



## knarfc (8. Dezember 2014)

Ja danke für die Hilfe, ich habe es schon vermutet, sieht irgendwie nicht so gut aus. 
Hat jemand ne Idee wo ich den Freilauf kaufen kann?
Der Rest der Nabe ist doch noch OK oder?


----------



## malben (8. Dezember 2014)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com...r-demon-12mm-hinterradnabe-2013/rp-prod26337


----------



## malben (10. Dezember 2014)

Bekam soeben die Info, dass das HR bei H&S eingetroffen und zu Sun Ringle geschickt sowie im Zuge der Garantie repariert wird.


----------



## knarfc (10. Dezember 2014)

Habe jetzt die Lager aus dem Freilauf entfernt und werde diese austauschen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Kugellagern von diesem Händler?
http://www.agrolager.de/product_info.php?products_id=13513566


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Dezember 2014)

Das sind ISB, zwar nicht das beste am Markt aber Ok denke ich.
zumindest kein NoName Asia Produkt


----------



## malben (15. Dezember 2014)

Nach zwei Wochen seit der Reklamation des LR kam heute die Meldung, dass das LR auf dem Weg zurück ist. Repariert  natürlich...


----------



## knarfc (15. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe denn "Mein Froschn lahmt nun nicht mehr" die Sperrklinken & Haltefeder und alle Lager habe ich getauscht. Läuft wieder wunderbar.
Grüße


----------



## malben (17. Dezember 2014)

malben schrieb:


> Nach zwei Wochen seit der Reklamation des LR kam heute die Meldung, dass das LR auf dem Weg zurück ist. Repariert  natürlich...



mein "Frosch" lahm auch nicht mehr. 1. weil er nen neuen LRS verpasst bekam und 2. weil die Reklamation der defekten Nabe nur 2 Wochen gedauert hat (von der 1. Email, über das Versenden, Instandsetzten und erneutes Ausliefern).
Top Service.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Dezember 2014)

Das war schnell


----------



## JulezT (8. April 2015)

Hi, hat einer die Maße der Lager aus dem Freilauf? Will mir Ersatz bestellen bevor ich sie schon ausgebaut habe, denn das Äußere am Freilauf fängt offensichtlich etwas an zu hacken.

THX


----------



## knarfc (8. April 2015)

Hi,
ich habe mir diese Lager zugelegt. 61902-2RS (Rillen-Kugellager 61902-2RS ISB 15x28x7)
bestellt bei http://www.agrolager.de/advanced_se...2=&mass3=&categories_id=&inc_subcat=1&x=0&y=0


----------



## JulezT (8. April 2015)

Da hatte ich auch schon geschaut, Danke! Also 15x28x7
Bin noch am Überlegen ob die von SKF oder einfach Edelstahl.
@knarfc Wo hast du die Sperrklinken her bekommen? Sollten sie mal verschlissen sein...


----------



## knarfc (9. April 2015)

Ich hatte meine im Fachgeschäft um die Ecke gekauft. Aber hier habe ich diese auch schon gesehen.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/s?q=sun+ringle


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. April 2015)

Müssten die hier sein:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...nke-feder-kit-src-srx-2015/rp-prod132926Sehen
Sehen zumindest so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knarfc (17. April 2015)

Mein Frosch lahmt schon wieder, Achse gebrochen, wie kann so etwas passieren??


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. April 2015)

So sah's bei mir auch aus ! Guck ma auf seite 1


----------



## knarfc (17. April 2015)

jo habe ich gesehen. Aber wie geht das?


----------



## malben (17. April 2015)

War bei mir auch... wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten...
Nee, keine Ahnung wie das passiert.  Irgendwann hat man das Gefühl das dass Innenlager hin ist. Dabei ist es die abgescherte Welle / Achse der Nabe.
Ist auch die DEMON II von Sun Ringle?


----------



## knarfc (17. April 2015)

Ja genau die Demon II von SunRingle am Cube AMS 120 29er von 2013.


----------



## maersk (23. April 2015)

Servus,

bei mir nun das gleiche Problem. Sieht 1 zu 1 aus wie auf euren Bildern. Ist an einem Radon Slide 150 8.0 von 2014, also auch eine Sun Ringle Demon. Bin nun auch am Überlegen, ob ich es einschicken soll und auf Garantie richten lasse oder mich selbst dran mache und dafür keine 3 Wochen auf mein Bike verzichten muss. 

Im Prinzip brauch ich doch "nur" eine neue Achse (hier wurde ja bereits ein Link gepostet) oder?
Müsste noch checken ob die Lager alle ok sind aber das wäre es doch dann eigentlich?

Echt ärgerlich 

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. April 2015)

maersk schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bei mir nun das gleiche Problem. Sieht 1 zu 1 aus wie auf euren Bildern. Ist an einem Radon Slide 150 8.0 von 2014, also auch eine Sun Ringle Demon. Bin nun auch am Überlegen, ob ich es einschicken soll und auf Garantie richten lasse oder mich selbst dran mache und dafür keine 3 Wochen auf mein Bike verzichten muss.
> 
> ...



Mit 3Wochen wärest du noch schnell bedient, bei mir waren's 8 Wochen. Was aber an Sun liegt die sind halt so lahm.
Normal müsste das selber gehen, neue Achse besorgen und dann Gas, würdedie Lager aber gleich mit tauschen,die musst du ja so wie's aussieht ausbauen um die neue Achse reinzukriegen, dazu muss man die Lager auspressen, die axiale Belastung is normal ned so gut für die Dinger. Aber die Kosten ja auch nich die Welt.


----------



## CAPITO (24. April 2015)

Hallo maersk,

ich würde die Lager auch gleich mit tauschen.
Die Achse habe ich bei bike components bestellt, und selber erneuert.
Bei mir waren in der Nabe 2x 6002 eingebaut, und im Freilauf 2x 6902.
Bei den Kugellagern im Freilauf, war bei mir eins defekt, vielleicht ist deswegen die Achse abgeschert.
Sunringle Demon, Slide 150 8.0 von 2013.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Tofi02 (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo Forum,

so mich hat es auch erwischt, Freilauf dreht durch .....Slide 130 8.0 SE von 05/14. Habe mal Kontakt zu H&S aufgenommen, mal schauen, was zurückkommt...

Gruss
Tofi


----------



## JulezT (16. Mai 2015)

So, Lager heute im Freilauf getauscht. Das Äußere fing dann schon an zu fressen :-(

Habe auch gesehen das meine Sperrklinken schon nicht mehr all so gut aussehen. Jetzt ist die frage welche klinken das sind. Habe da 2 verschiedene gefunden: 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/sun-ringle-sperrklinken-und-federn-disc-jockey/rp-prod26325
oder
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/sun-ringle-sperrklinke-feder-kit-src-srx-2015/rp-prod132926
oder 
Artikelnummer *32290182 *MCG-Parts

Weiß jemand welche die Richtigen sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CAPITO (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo in die Runde, 

mir ist gestern hinten rechts eine Speiche gerissen.
Kann mir von euch jemand sagen, welche ich da benötige.

Laufrad 26 Zoll, Sun Ringle Inferno 25 aus Slide 150 8.0 2013

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Mai 2015)

Demon hinten Lochkreis -> 57,7
Inferno 25 ERD -> 539

Speichenrechner: http://www.speichenrechner.de/ausga...ndr=31&Kreuz=3&Kreuzr=3&ausrechnen=ausrechnen

Müsste also eine Länge von 260.5 mm haben wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe !


----------



## Deleted 292679 (24. Mai 2015)

JulezT schrieb:


> So, Lager heute im Freilauf getauscht. Das Äußere fing dann schon an zu fressen :-(
> 
> Habe auch gesehen das meine Sperrklinken schon nicht mehr all so gut aussehen. Jetzt ist die frage welche klinken das sind. Habe da 2 verschiedene gefunden:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/sun-ringle-sperrklinken-und-federn-disc-jockey/rp-prod26325
> ...


und? Hast du schon etwas raus gefunden. Hatte auch schon einen defekt Freilauf. Meiner wurde derzeit auf Garantie getauscht, aber für die Zukunft wäre es evtl. hilfreich schon mal die Teile zu kennen.


----------



## CAPITO (24. Mai 2015)

@schraeg 
Danke für die Hilfe
Wieder was gelernt, wusste gar nicht, dass es so was gibt.

Gruß


----------



## JulezT (27. Mai 2015)

Nein habe noch nichts raus gefunden. Werde die Tage mal bei meinem Händler nach fragen ob er mir die einfach passend bestellen kann. Wenn nicht werde ich mal MCG anschreiben. Wenn ich neue Infos habe bekommt ihr die!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2015)

Sachen gibts manchmal !
Der Freilauf an dem Radium MA Laufradsatz am 29er ist bei mir auch weggeplatzt.
Nach Kontakt mit Sun Ringle habe ich rausgefunden das dort wohl auch üblicherweise eine Demon 2 Nabe verbaut ist.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: der freundliche Herr hat mir folgende Ersatzteilnummern passend für Demon2 HR gegeben:

32290906  RATCHET RING SUNRINGLE MIT 30Z

32290902  WERKZEUG SUNRINGLE INNENVERZAHNUNG 30Z. ALLE EXPERT/COMP

32290182  SPERRKLINKEN SUNRINGLE  HR BF/CH/EXPERT/ DJ2. KIT


Das is mal ne Aussage womit man Arbeiten kann


----------



## malben (17. Juni 2015)

dachte bisher immer dass Sun Ringlé gute Bike Parts herstellt / liefert...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Juni 2015)

Also wenn man sich so im Forum hier einliest dann stellt man schon fest das es gerade bei den "billigeren" LRS Probleme mit den Freiläufen/Naben gibt


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (18. Juni 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derboern (27. Juni 2015)

Moin, habe mal ne kurze frage an euch.
( für die kurzversion die fett gedruckten worte lesen )

ich bin nicht sehr begabt im rumschrauben und letzte woche beim lesen dieses threads, hab ich einfach mal ne achse bestellt, weil ich dachte bei meinem 2jahre alten bike is da eh alles kaputt.
ich hatte vorhin die kasette abgebaut, weil ich mal gucken wollte wie es bei mir aussieht mit der achse ( eigendlich wollte ich die tauschen ). habe ca. 10.000KM runter und musste beim begutachten festellen, dass *mein freilauf *son bisschen* eiert wenn ich die achse drehe*. dann hab ich wie verrückt am freilauf gezogen (hier stand einfach dran ziehen). ging aber nicht ab. *an der achse hängt ja noch was dran* was abgeschraubt werden muss glaub ich,* und son sprengring ist da ja auch noch dran*. an der antriebsseite.

*benötige ich dafür son konusschlüssel und ne sprengringzange?* habe das Radon 150 8.0 SE von 2013.

oder bekommt man das mit anderen werkzeugen ab? ich lese immer nur das alle das ausgebaut haben, aber womit frag ich mich 
will da nicht einfach irgendwas nehmen und alles kaputt kratzen falls ich da noch was von brauche. *habe nähmlich überhaupt keine ahnung davon*  habe das innenleben letztens beim kasette wechseln das erstemal gesehen. das war schon ein riesen akt für mich.

zb. das schwarze teil was an der achse dran geschraubt ist muss ich ja wieder benutzen oder? kenne keine fachbegriffe und werkzeug muss ich mir eh alles neu kaufen weil ich nix habe. wie ich da am besten vorgehe hab ich auch keine ahnung.
*hab erstmal alles wieder zusammen gebaut und werde es montag nochmal probieren*. brauche mein bike leider fast täglich, daher kann ich das nicht weg geben und 3 wochen warten.

danke schonmal fürs lesen und eventuelle antworten und ratschläge


----------



## damianfromhell (27. Juni 2015)

witzig..... cube verbaut ja selbige naben und da reklaieren wir jede nabe und cube gibt das auch so vor statt nem rückruf wird gefordert jeden freilauf zu fetten da dies sonst zu den hier aufgeführten schäden führen kann wie z.b. fest sitzendem freilauf und eben am ende abscheren der nabenachse.... radon sollte solche infos wohl auch haben ist ja mehr oder weniger die gleiche hütte


----------



## malben (27. Juni 2015)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> witzig..... cube verbaut ja selbige naben und da reklaieren wir jede nabe und cube gibt das auch so vor statt nem rückruf wird gefordert jeden freilauf zu fetten da dies sonst zu den hier aufgeführten schäden führen kann wie z.b. fest sitzendem freilauf und eben am ende abscheren der nabenachse.... radon sollte solche infos wohl auch haben ist ja mehr oder weniger die gleiche hütte


Was soll das bringen, wenn man die Sperrklinken / Verzahnung fettet und die Achse auf welchem der Freilauf montiert ist IN der Nabe abschert / bricht...
Erzähle auch nix neues,  wenn ich sage dass es geschraubt bzw. gesteckte Freiläufe auf dem Markt gibt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## damianfromhell (27. Juni 2015)

so stehts auf dem infoblatt von cube des bei der montage die nabe einmal abgeschmiert werden soll.... vermute da gibt es nen zsmhang


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juni 2015)

Wenn überhaupt würde das regelmäßige Fetten der Lager was bringen, den die sitzen unmittelbar auf der Achse,der Freilauf hat keinen direkten kontakt dazu.



derboern schrieb:


> Moin, habe mal ne kurze frage an euch.
> ( für die kurzversion die fett gedruckten worte lesen )
> 
> ich bin nicht sehr begabt im rumschrauben und letzte woche beim lesen dieses threads, hab ich einfach mal ne achse bestellt, weil ich dachte bei meinem 2jahre alten bike is da eh alles kaputt.
> ...



Normal muss man den Freilauf nur abziehen. Da ist kein Werkzeug oder so notwendig. Wenn die Kasette runter ist in die selbe Richtung den Freilauf abziehen. Vielleicht mal bisschen drehen und in verschiedenen Positionen versuchen.
Wenn du aber wirklich keine Ahnung hast wie sone Nabe demontiert wird um die Achse zu tauschen hole lieber jemanden dazu der sich da auskennt. Wenn Du schon die Achse erneuerst würde ich auch gleich die 4 Lager tauschen und ordentlich nachfetten


----------



## derboern (27. Juni 2015)

danke @schraeg werde gleich mal neue lager bestellen. hab hier in der nähe keinen der sich auskennt. könnte höchstens mal im forum fragen wo man sich verabredet zum biken ob man sich mal zum schrauben treffen könnte. fett hab ich auch da.

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/motorex-white-grease-schmierfett-100g-25545

geht das damit ? sonst bestell ich auch gleich was ordentliches. son gabelfett von rsp hab ich hier auch noch rumliegen falls das für kugellager besser ist.

edit: ok fett sollte gehen. steht ja dran das es für gleit-,tret- und wälzlager ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juni 2015)

jo dat geht, und nich zu sparsam sein.


----------



## BiG_D87 (6. August 2015)

Hallo Leidensgenossen. "Schön" zu sehen das es einigen Leuten genau so geht.
Fahre ebenfalls Ringle..Da diese am Stereo verbaut waren. Wir werden einfach keine Freunde.. Bereits 2x eingesendet.. Eine ellenlange Liste was erneuert wurde..Und man bleibt mitten im Wald liegen weil man einen Freilauf in beide Richtungen hat.. Das macht Spaß wenns steil kurz und knackig hoch geht. 
Das HR kam nun das zweite mal vom Service.. Eine Fahrt hat es schon überstanden.. Vertrauen ist keins mehr da.. Auf meine bitte mir eine neue Nabe zu geben kam keine Rückmeldung.. Auf meinen Verweis auf diverse Foren Beiträge und ob denen der Ruf egal sei kam nur "das ist das Internet da wird viel Mist geschrieben".

Laufleistung waren 1x 2800km dann defekt 
Und nach dem ersten Service direkt in der ersten Tour bei km 70 kaputt gegangen.. 

Echt ärgerlich sowas. .


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. August 2015)

Da hilft nur eines --> Wechsel zu nem anderen Hersteller. Hab jetzt beide Räder auf DT Swiss umgerüstet, bisher alles tippi toppi !


----------



## malben (6. August 2015)

Hab mir schon nach dem ersten Defekt einen neuen Custom LRS bauen lassen. Bisher 1900 km runter ohne defekt.


----------



## BiG_D87 (7. August 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eines --> Wechsel zu nem anderen Hersteller. Hab jetzt beide Räder auf DT Swiss umgerüstet, bisher alles tippi toppi !


Der kackringle war an meinem Bike verbaut... Habe aber nach dem ersten defekt meinen Funworks montiert.. Da ich aber wissen wollte ob der ringle hält kam er wieder rauf.. 

Gestern auf der feierabend runde hat der ringle lrs von meinem kumpel auch schon anzeichen gemacht dass er bald defekt geht.. Normal ist sowas nicht...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. August 2015)

Ringle Rotze halt.
Hatte am LRS vom Slide Achsenbruch hinten, hab ich dann reparieren lassen ( ging noch auf Garantie ) und seither hängt er als Ersatz am Dachboden. Hab mir fürs Slide nen Dt XPW1600/Am2.0 geholt, war super günstig bei H&S und der hält und hält und hält ....
An dem LRS vom Cube 29er is mir zweimla binnen 3 Monaten der Freilauf verreckt, Sperrklinken weggebrochen. Hab dann daraufhin nen DT Spline 1900 geholt. Der Ringle LRS liegt seither in der Werkstatt weill man bei denen noch ncihmal vernünftig Ersatz bestellen kann, bräcuhte da nen neuen Zahnkranz und Sperklinken.

Für mich sin die durch ! Hersteller auf der Ignore-Liste !


----------



## tr8enduro (28. August 2015)

Moin, 

Meinen Freilauf hat es auch erwischt (Charger Comp).


Gibt es Ersatzteile oder was brauche ich neu? 
Hoffe man kann es auf dem Foto erkennen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. August 2015)

Du brauchst diese Sperrklinken: 32290182 SPERRKLINKEN SUNRINGLE HR BF/CH/EXPERT/ DJ2. KIT
Gib die Artikelnummer mal bei Chainreactioncycels ein


----------



## tr8enduro (29. August 2015)

Ok Danke. 
Die Lautstärke bleibt bestimmt oder ?


----------



## heisseisen (29. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich verfolge den Thread jetzt auch schon eine ganze Weile und wollte jetzt auch mal von meinem Fall berichten.

An meinem Radon Slide 130 war auch der SunRingle Deamon/Inferno LRS verbaut. Anfang Juni ging dann der Freilaufkörper kaputt (2014er Rad, ca. 4.000km Laufleistung). Der Thread hatte mir Hoffnung gemacht, dass der Austausch auf Gewährleistung noch vor dem Urlaub im August klappt. Nachdem das HR einen Monat weg war, habe ich (in Hinblick auf den Urlaub) bei Bike Discount nachgefragt, wie es aussieht. Antwort von Bike-Discount Stand 08.07.: Freilaufkörper wird vom Hersteller ersetzt, kann aber bei SunRingle manchmal ein bisschen länger dauern.

Bis zum Urlaub wurde es leider nichts, so dass ich in den sauren Apfel beißen musste und mir einen zweiten LRS angeschafft habe, damit ich auch im Alpenurlaub bergradeln kann.  Inzwischen bin ich aus dem Urlaub zurück, das HR ist nach knapp drei Monaten immer noch nicht zurück :-(. Bin gespannt, wie lange es sich noch hinzieht und ob ich den SunRingle LRS zumindest im nächsten Winter für die Spike-Reifen nutzen kann.

Fahrt umsichtig!

heisseisen

PS: Wer oder was ist ein "Froschn"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (29. August 2015)

@schraeg und sein grüner Froschn.
DER grüne Froschn ist ein SLIDE 150 in leuchtendem Grün


----------



## tr8enduro (29. August 2015)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...gskit-3-klinken-system-3-klinken-1-feder.html

Passen die auch in den Freilauf? Würde sich für mich anbieten die da zu bestellen und sind auch günstiger als die von Sun Ringle.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. August 2015)




----------



## heisseisen (29. August 2015)

Danke für die Aufklärung! In Richtung grünes Rad hatte ich ja schon vermutet, das Rätsel der abweichenden Schreibweise hat sich dank des amüsanten Sprecherziehung auch gelöst.


----------



## tr8enduro (30. August 2015)

Nochmal die Frage:

Passen diese Sperrklinken (http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...gskit-3-klinken-system-3-klinken-1-feder.html) auch in den Sun Ringle Freilauf oder müssen die von Sun Ringle sein?

Danke!


----------



## BiG_D87 (30. August 2015)

Wir haben nun beim Kumpel welche von Fullcrome eingebaut.. die lagen noch bei Ihm rum... Er war vom gleichen Problem betroffen.
Haben noch ordentlich fett mit reingemacht.. bisher hält das ganze schon sagenhafte 10 Touren a 50 Km.

Leider habe ich keine Bestellnummer von den Klinken..

Ich würde es einfach probieren, bevor du Wochen wartest dank dem tollen Kundenservice von Kackringle.


----------



## Robby2107 (12. September 2015)

Ich will nix beschreiben bei mir, aber meine SunRingle halten seit 2011 durch. Trotz Hochwasserfahrt, mehreren harten Marathonrennen und manchmal einem nicht ganz artgerechtem  Einsatz. 

Einzig ein leichtes Spiel in der Lagerung ist mittlerweile zu verzeichnen, was aber auf Grund der Laufleistung akzeptabel ist. 

Toitoi

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tr8enduro (16. September 2015)

Kurze Info: 

Die DT Swiss Sperrklinken passen nicht. Habe jetzt die von Sun Ringle bestellt. Hoffe, dass die Zähne in der Nabe noch in Ordnung sind.


----------



## flip8686 (1. Oktober 2015)

Wie bekomme ich die gekennzeichnete Gegenverzahnung des Freilaufs demontiert um an das Lager zu kommen? Ich hab von der Gegenüberliegenden Seite schon auf das Kugellager geklopft und es locker bekommen allerdings gleibt es an der Verzahnung hängen und geht da nicht raus. Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Oktober 2015)

Dafür brauchst du ein Spezialwerkzeug:
32290902 WERKZEUG SUNRINGLE INNENVERZAHNUNG 30Z. ALLE EXPERT/COMP
Ist relativ teuer,aber vielleicht hat der Händler ums Eck sowas
Wollte ich mir auch damals mal anschaffen nachdem der Freilauf an der RadiumMAs gefreckt war,
hab mir dann aber gedacht "geschissen" und werde kein Geld mehr Sun in den Rachen kanllen !


----------



## CAPITO (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, was du für eine Nabe hast, aber ich hab an meiner Sunringle Demon die Verzahnung nicht lösen müssen, um das Lager zu demontieren.
Hast du das andere Lager schon draussen? 
Dann leg das mal in die Verzahnung, das ist bei mir reingefallen.


----------



## hen15 (3. Oktober 2015)

Bei bikecomponemts oder crc. Gibt es ja die sperrklinken für Sunringle naben jedoch nicht für die demon nabe ausgeschrieben!  Passen die trotzdem?  Zwischen neuem Freilauf Un den klinken is ja schon ein Preisunterschied.
Kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## heisseisen (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich wollte noch nachreichen, dass mein HR mit dem defekten Freilauf am 21.09.2015 wieder repariert bei Bike-Discount eingetroffen ist und Ende September dann auch per Post bei mir angekommen ist. Für alle, die das Schicksal auch noch ereilt: es kann durchaus auch mal 4 Monate dauern, bis die (Garantie-) Reparatur erledigt ist. Den Reparaturunterlagen war zu entnehmen, dass die Reparatur durch Centurion-Merida durchgeführt wurde.


----------



## Derivator22 (6. Dezember 2015)

Tofi02 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> so mich hat es auch erwischt, Freilauf dreht durch .....Slide 130 8.0 SE von 05/14. Habe mal Kontakt zu H&S aufgenommen, mal schauen, was zurückkommt...





heisseisen schrieb:


> An meinem Radon Slide 130 war auch der SunRingle Deamon/Inferno LRS verbaut. Anfang Juni ging dann der Freilaufkörper kaputt (2014er Rad, ca. 4.000km Laufleistung). Der Thread hatte mir Hoffnung gemacht, dass der Austausch auf Gewährleistung noch vor dem Urlaub im August klappt. Nachdem das HR einen Monat weg war, habe ich (in Hinblick auf den Urlaub) bei Bike Discount nachgefragt, wie es aussieht. Antwort von Bike-Discount Stand 08.07.: Freilaufkörper wird vom Hersteller ersetzt, kann aber bei SunRingle manchmal ein bisschen länger dauern.



Servus!

Mich hat es nun auch erwischt!

Dürfte ich euch beiden fragen, was genau der Defekt war (Achsbruch oder Sperrklinken, die die Innenverzahnung gefressen haben),
welche Antwort/ Reaktion seitens Radon bzw. bike-discount kam und ob der Defekt innerhalb der Beweislastumkehr aufgetreten ist?

Ich habe das Glück, dass die Shitte nun innerhalb der Gewährleistung, nicht aber innerhalb der Beweislastumkehr aufgetreten ist und die Sperrklinken meine Innenverzahnung beschädigt haben und selbst nur noch je 1 1/2 teilig sind


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Dezember 2015)

Wirste einschicken müssen. Bei SUN braucht man ein spezial Werkzeug um die Innenverzahnung rauszubekommen
Normal sind die Radonauten da relativ kulant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heisseisen (6. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Derivator22,

bei mir war es die Achse, die gebrochen war. Es gab keine tiefschürfenden Reaktionen von Bike-Discount, es wurde einfach an den Zulieferer weitergereicht. Kosten sind mir auch nicht entstanden: Kauf am 2.8.2014, Defekt war Ende Mai 2015 - ging alles streifenfrei, es war kein erhöhter Argumentationsaufwand notwendig.
Wünsche Dir, dass es schneller geht als bei mir!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Dezember 2015)

heisseisen schrieb:


> ging alles streifenfrei, es war kein erhöhter Argumentationsaufwand notwendig




Hehe  die kennen SUN ja mittlerweile auch ....


Ich hatte einenähnlichen Defekt an den Radium Naben, is eigentlich baugleich zur Demon Nabe, da musste das eingeschickt werden. Hab das dann gar nicht mehr machen lassen weil der LRS eh raus aus allen Gewährleistungen war. Hab umgerüstet auf DT Siwss


----------



## Derivator22 (6. Dezember 2015)

Kein Witz:
Ich habe mir Donnerstag einen Ersatz-LRS zugelegt. Vielleicht war das ein böses Omen 
Naja, ich hoffe, das Ganze geht problemfrei über die Bühne...
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Dezember 2015)

Na dann reparieren lassen und ab auf den Dachboden damit


----------



## Tofi02 (7. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

ich habe, da ich wegen was anderem sowieso nach Bonn wollte, mein Laufrad vorbei gebracht und ein Leih - Laufrad für den Zeitraum der Reparatur mitgenommen. Nach rund 6 Wochen kam Bescheid, das die Reparatur erledigt sei und ich mein Laufrad wiederbekommen könnte. Nach Abstimmung hat BD mir dann mein Laufrad nach Hause geschickt und ich habe das Leih-Laufrad zurückgesandt.

Gekostet hat mich das nichts außer dem Rückporto für das Leih-Laufrad, was aber ok ist,  ansonsten völlig Diskussionslos - Danke hier nochmal an Hr. Kopp aus der Werkstatt von BD.

Ach so - ich habe mein Rad im Megastore direkt gekauft, kann sein, das die Abwicklung bei einem Online Kauf anders läuft.

Gruß
Tofi


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Dezember 2015)

Tofi02 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe, da ich wegen was anderem sowieso nach Bonn wollte, mein Laufrad vorbei gebracht und ein Leih - Laufrad für den Zeitraum der Reparatur mitgenommen. Nach rund 6 Wochen kam Bescheid, das die Reparatur erledigt sei und ich mein Laufrad wiederbekommen könnte. Nach Abstimmung hat BD mir dann mein Laufrad nach Hause geschickt und ich habe das Leih-Laufrad zurückgesandt.
> 
> ...



Hi,

danke für dein Feedback, ich werde es an entsprechende Leute weiterleiten  Die Abwicklung unterscheidet sich in der Tat - je nachdem, ob Du das Bike online oder vor Ort im Megastore kaufst. Dies ist gesetzlich klar geregelt und sollte/muss auch so eingehalten werden. Wir haben aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wir in den meisten Fällen eine schnelle Lösung anbieten können, sodass man schnell wieder auf's Bike kommt.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Derivator22 (7. Dezember 2015)

Wenn der neue LRS morgen kommt, werde ich das betroffene Laufrad sicher in diesen Karton verpacken und gen Bonn schicken.
Weiterfahren kann ich ja dann 
Ein wenig schade ist es natürlich, da das Laufrad bzw der Freilauf echt wenig Kilometer gesehen hat 
Der neue LRS ist auch von Sun Ringlé.
Hoffe, dass das problemfrei über die Bühne geht.
Ich werde dann berichten


----------



## Derivator22 (7. Dezember 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## Derivator22 (9. Dezember 2015)

Joa, wat willste machen...
Muss jetzt mit nem RaceKing (da schmale Felge) rumeiern bei dem Wetter, da das alte LR freilauftechnisch hinne ist und das neue einen Höhenschlag hat, der nicht mehr im mm-Bereich ist und jenseits von Gut und Böse...
Wuhuuu! Zu früh gefreut


----------



## Derivator22 (24. Dezember 2015)

Die Zeiten des RaceKings im Matsch (was ein Gedrisse mit dem Reifen  ) sind nun vorbei!!! 

Mein Laufrad kam repariert heute morgen an! Nicht einmal 14 Tage oder so hat es gedauert!
Bin mega happy und kann heute den Weihnachtscross mit anständiger Bereifung fahren 
Da haben sich einige Startnummern zu früh gefreut 

Vielen Dank nochmal an das H&S Team und euch allen hier frohe Weihnachten  und besinnliche Feiertag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Dezember 2015)

Weltrekord verdächtige Zeit


----------



## Waldschleicher (2. Januar 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Ein wenig schade ist es natürlich, da das Laufrad bzw der Freilauf echt wenig Kilometer gesehen hat
> _*Der neue LRS ist auch von Sun Ringlé.*_


Wer findet den Fehler?


----------



## Derivator22 (2. Januar 2016)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Wer findet den Fehler?



Jaa, Jaa, ich weiß 
Aber wenn was dran ist, geht er halt wieder gen Reparatur bzw. wird ausgetauscht.
Sooo schlecht sind die Teile aber nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## Albireo (1. März 2016)

malben schrieb:


> Nimm einfach das HR raus und versuche das Achsspiel einzustellen. Wenn du beide Enden gegeneinander verdrehen kannst ohne das die achse "fest" wird, hast du ein problem...


Ich glaub ich habe das selbe Problem: Auf der Bremsscheiben-Seite kann man ja den Adapter abziehen und sieht dann die Achse mit den zwei Aussparungen. Wenn man diese Achse festhält und den Adapter auf der anderen Seite endlos drehen kann, liegt dann der beschriebende Defekt vor? Ich kann nämlich beide Seiten der Achse gegeneinander verdrehen. Leuchtet man in die Achse, sieht man auch, dass sich beide Hälften gegeneinander verdrehen, die "Bruchkante" (falls es eine ist) ist aber sehr gerade, so als ob die Achse eben zweiteilig wäre 
Es handelt sich um ein Slide von 2015, Laufleistung gerade mal (geschätzte) 1500 km.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. März 2016)

Also auf derAchse dürfte normal keine Kante zu erkennen sein. Bei mir war das auch schnurgerade abgeschert.
Müsste sich aber auch durch knarzen bemerkbar machen war bei mir zumindest so


----------



## Albireo (2. März 2016)

nö, knarzen tut nichts. Aber meine Achse besteht definitiv aus zwei Teilen, die sich gegeneinander verdrehen lassen. Das soll aber nicht so sein?


----------



## Derivator22 (2. März 2016)

Ein Bild wäre hilfreich.
 Auf der Antriebsseite ist noch eine verschraubte Hülse, die lockert sich gerne.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. März 2016)

Normal sind die Achsen durchgängig kenne keinen Hersteller wo die zweiteilig sein sollen Ist das ein SUN LRS ?
Genau versuch mal ein Bild zu machen. Ist aber auch einfach das mal auszubauen,i.d. Regel lässt sich der Freilauf ja schnell abziehen


----------



## Albireo (2. März 2016)

Es ist genau der hier schon besprochene LRS: Demon II Nabe (+Inferno Felgen). Ich habe keine Kettenpeitsche da und kann darum das ganze nicht auseinanernehmen, Bild machen ist also auch schwierig. Oder kann ich den Freilauf sonst irgendwie abziehen? Die verschraubte Hülse ist tatsächlich locker, ich kann sie aber nicht festziehen, weil ich ja nicht gegenhalten kann. Ich denke das ist auch das Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (2. März 2016)

Albireo schrieb:


> Die verschraubte Hülse ist tatsächlich locker, ich kann sie aber nicht festziehen, weil ich ja nicht gegenhalten kann. Ich denke das ist auch das Problem.



Offiziell braucht man da Spezialwerkzeug für.
Um die Demontage der Kassette kommst du faktisch nicht herum.

Falls die Kassette ab ist, schau dir das ganze einmal an. Es gibt mehrere Methoden da ranzugehen. Ich habe mir "Werkzeug" gebastelt.
Auf der einen Seite musst du mit einem Eisen z.B. gegen halten (non-drive side) und auf der Antriebsseite kannst du eventuell eine Rohrzange nehmen. Achtung: Das Material ist mMn Alu!? Auf jeden Fall hält es nichts aus. Wenn du es übertreibst bekommst du den Adapter auf der non-drive side nicht mehr über die Hülse!
*Ich empfehle dringend, Schraubensicherung zu verwenden auf der Antriebsseite!!!*
Bei mir lockerte sich das Scheißding andauernd, das Laufrad ging nur schwer ein- und auszubauen und das Fazit war, dass auch die Schaltung nicht mehr gescheit schaltete...
Bis ich darauf gekommen bin


----------



## Albireo (2. März 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Bei mir lockerte sich das Scheißding andauernd, das Laufrad ging nur schwer ein- und auszubauen und das Fazit war, dass auch die Schaltung nicht mehr gescheit schaltete...


Die Symptome habe ich auch, hab mir aber nichts weiter dabei gedacht.


Derivator22 schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite musst du mit einem Eisen z.B. gegen halten (non-drive side)


Eben das geht ja nicht, da die beiden Seiten nicht miteinander verbunden zu sein scheinen. Wenn ich auf der non-drive side die Achse blockiere, kann ich auf der Antriebsseite die Achse so lange drehen wie ich will.


----------



## Derivator22 (3. März 2016)

Auf der non-drive side hast du den Adapter ab und nur die Achse (silbern, geschlitzt) ist frei?
Drive side ist ja nur das verschraubbare schwarze Teil mit den zwei Einkerbungen.
Das, sofern es verschraubt ist, sollte sich nicht drehen lassen, wenn du die Achse auf der anderen Seite blockierst


----------



## Albireo (3. März 2016)

Ja, Adapter weg und dann sieht man die silberne, geschlitzte Achse. Die kann ich Blockieren, aber auf der anderen Seite kann ich trotzdem den Adapter  beliebig weit drehen, dieser schraubt sich nicht auf die Achse, weil sich die ja mitdreht. Also ist die Achse zweigeteilt. Wenn das original nicht so ist, ist meine wohl gebrochen .
Wurde bei euch das komplette Laufrad von Radon auf Garantie/Gewährleistung getauscht? Ich habe allerdings keine Lust, dann 8 Wochen ohne Laufrad dazustehen...


----------



## Derivator22 (3. März 2016)

Das scheint die Achse zu sein, laut deiner Fehlerbeschreibung.
Da du mMn sowieso nicht drum herum kommst dir Kettenpeitsche und Aufsatz zu kaufen, würde ich das erst einmal kaufen und mir den Freilauf mal genauer betrachten.

Hier mal der Aufsatz für Ratsche bzw. Maul- /Ringschlüssel (da man eh m. Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen sollte):
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/lifu-icetoolz-zahnkranzabzieher-hg-25431/wg_id-546

Hier die günstigste Kettenpeitsche:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-profi-zahnkranzabzieher-mit-hebel-514528/wg_id-546

Sind in der Summe verschmerzbare 12,80€ exkl. Versand.
bei dx.com, gearbest oder aliexpress bekommt man die Teile für einen Bruchteil des Preises, muss allerdings ca. 4 Wochen Versandzeit einplanen.

Ansonsten war es bei bike-discount zumindest bei mir so, dass es alles in allem (Aufnahme Erstkontakt bis Erhalt des reparierten Laufrades) ca. 1,5-2 Wochen gedauert hat.

Auch dann ist das Problem mit der sich lockernden "Mutter" auf der Antriebsseite nicht behoben. Ich empfehle *dringend* Schraubensicherung zu verwenden und das ordentlich und gefühlvoll! festzuziehen.


----------



## Albireo (3. März 2016)

Ok, danke. 
Wenn ich eine neue Achse habe kann ich ja Schraubensicherung verwenden. Ich will an dem Laufrad jetzt nicht weiter rumschrauben, da das Bike ja noch kein Jahr alt ist und ich daher auf Radons Garantie/Gewährleistung zähle. Und dass die Achse zweigeteilt ist weiß ich ja definitiv, da ich beide Enden gegeneinander verdrehen kann. Ich habe mit Radon jetzt mal Kontakt aufgenommen und halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albireo (3. März 2016)

Hat bei euch eigentlich die Achse nach dem Tausch gehalten oder ist sie wieder gebrochen? Empfiehlt es sich, gleich auf eine stabilere Nabe/LRS umzusteigen?


----------



## FrankNL (3. März 2016)

2 mal gebrochen bearbeitungs-zeit circa je 2 Wochen, schnauze voll, andere LRS gekauft. hab ich noch als erstsatz LRS.


----------



## CAPITO (3. März 2016)

Ich habe meine Achse damals selber getauscht, und die ist dann nach ca. 2000km wieder gerissen. an der gleichen Stelle. 
Ich hab mir dann eine aus Edelstahl anfertigen lassen, ist zwar ein bisschen schwerer, aber seitdem ist Ruhe.
Ich denke, mit der originalen wird das nie was. Einmal sag ich ja nichts, aber zwei mal gerissen auf 3500km?? Das ist Schrott


----------



## Albireo (4. März 2016)

CAPITO schrieb:


> Das ist Schrott


Der Verdacht drängt sich mir auch langsam auf. Also gleich auf einen anderen LRS ausweichen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. März 2016)

Korrekt, bei mir hängt der SUN LRS auch nur noch an der Wand als Ersatz.
Die Dinger sind qualitativ einfach Kernschrott ! An einem andern Sun LRS ist mir zwei mal der Freilauf flöten gegangen, an der Damon Nabe einmal Achsenbruch und einmal Sperrklinken futsch.

Kauf die besser gleich was von Dt Swiss oder so. Da ist auch der Ersatz viel einfacher wenn mal was dran ist


----------



## CAPITO (4. März 2016)

Würde ich dir auch empfehlen. 
Meiner läuft momentan, aber beim nächsten Problem fliegt er raus.


----------



## JulezT (9. März 2016)

Hi, kann mir einer mal die Maße des Distanzstücks zwischen Nabe und Freilauf schicken. Als meine Achse eingelaufen war hat es leider etwas gelitten und will mir daher ein neues Drehen lassen. Brauche Innendurchmesser, Außendurchmesser und Länge. 

Danke


----------



## Albireo (9. März 2016)

zwischen Nabe und Freilauf? Oder meinst du den aufgeschraubten Adapter zwischen Freilauf und Rahmen?


----------



## JulezT (9. März 2016)

zwischen Nabe und Freilauf! der auf höhe bzw. ingebaut unter den Sperrklinken ist


----------



## Albireo (9. März 2016)

ich weiß nicht genau, was du meinst. Wenn ich den Freilauf abziehe, sieht's drunter so aus:



 
Zu meinem Problem:
Bis jetzt habe ich von Radon noch nichts gehört, ich habe die Werkstatt direkt angeschrieben, aber bis jetzt nur die Eingangsbestätigung erhalten. Außerdem glaube ich, dass meine Sperrklinken auch kurz vor dem Ableben sind:


 
Das Rad ist gerade mal ein 3/4 Jahr alt und vielleicht 1500 km gelaufen, da finde ich das schon erschreckend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulezT (9. März 2016)

Da ist noch eine keine Distanzhülse auf der Achse, an dem oberen Bild an dem kleinen Vorsprung auf der Achse zu sehen.


----------



## Albireo (9. März 2016)

Sorry, kann jetzt nichtmehr nachsehen, da sich Radon vorher gemeldet hat und ich daraufhin das Laufrad sofort losgeschickt habe. Vielleicht kann dir aber jemand anderes helfen.


----------



## Derivator22 (9. März 2016)

Also wir reden hier von der Antriebsseite.
Da schaut es wie folgt aus:

verschraubbares "Distanzstück" (wird auf Achse geschraubt) -> Freilaufkörper mit Kassette -> Kugellager.
Sonst ist da nichts.


----------



## JulezT (9. März 2016)

DOCH!
In Post 1 auf Bild 1 und 2 gut zu sehen. 
In Post 20 Bild 2 und Post 21 Bild auch gut zu sehen.

oder hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/freilauf4-jpg.341681/

da ist eine Distanzhülse, so wie auch im Freilauf zwischen den beiden Lagern!


----------



## malben (9. März 2016)

malben schrieb:


> Genau so. Hab's halt nur nicht auseinander geschraubt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339349 Anhang anzeigen 339350


Du meinst den schwarzen Ring am Freilauf kurz vor der Bruchstelle (Bild1)?
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist dies kein Distanzstück, sondern ist fest mit dem Freilauf verbunden.
Ausser dem Freilauf und der Achse hatte ich damals keine einzelne Bauteile...

Edit sagt:

Ich revidiere meine Aussage. In Post 76 / Bild 4 sieht man sehr deutlich eine Hülse....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. März 2016)

Hier, hab mal die Bildersuche aktiviert:


----------



## malben (10. März 2016)

wir reden also von Bauteil nur. 4 "Cog Carrier - Alloy" der HR Nabe


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. März 2016)

Albireo schrieb:


> Das Rad ist gerade mal ein 3/4 Jahr alt und vielleicht 1500 km gelaufen, da finde ich das schon erschreckend.



Sun Ringle halt ! Italienscher Edelschrott


----------



## Albireo (10. März 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sun Ringle halt ! Italienscher Edelschrott


nichtmal edel. Einfach nur Schrott. Naja, erstmal abwarten was Radon repariert und dann auf einen anderen LRS ausweichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. März 2016)

Ist halt wie mit allem aus Italien .... Formula Bremsen, Duc, Ferrari, Nationalmannschaft .... solange se laufen is alles in Butter


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. März 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ist halt wie mit allem aus Italien .... Formula Bremsen, Duc, Ferrari, Nationalmannschaft .... solange se laufen is alles in Butter


Sun Ringle ist USA  Taiwan .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Hike_O (10. März 2016)

Was mag es kosten die Achse aus Stahl anfertigen zu lassen?
Lohnt sich das?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. März 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Sun Ringle ist USA  Taiwan .   Gruß Bodo



Sorry dann hab ich das wohl verwechselt ! Dann nehme ich das mit dem italienischen Edelschrott zumindest für Sun Ringle zurück   



Hike_O schrieb:


> ... aus Stahl anfertigen zu lassen?



Die Achse ist ja Stahl, müsste man mal schauen was das grundsätzlich für eine Stahlsorte ist um das gegen eine höherwertige auszutauschen. Würde aber grundsätzlich mal behaupten das sich das nicht lohnt, müsstest du ja wie gesagt erstmal hochwertigeren Stahl besorgen um den dann zu bearbeiten. Lohnt meist für ein Drehteil nicht es sei denn man kennt jemanden ....


----------



## Hike_O (10. März 2016)

Danke, aber das ist wieder viel zu kompliziert.
Und wie kriege ich die Achse jetzt durch, so dass ich noch innerhalb der Garantiezeit Ersatz bekomme?
Kann ja auch nicht sein, dass die so einen Kernschrott anbieten dürfen und man als Käufer das Nachsehen hat.
Wie ich mein Glück kenne, geht der Freilauf nämlich direkt nach Ablauf der Garantie drauf.


----------



## Albireo (10. März 2016)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Und wie kriege ich die Achse jetzt durch, so dass ich noch innerhalb der Garantiezeit Ersatz bekomme?


mehr fahren. Dürfte dann nich allzu lange dauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (10. März 2016)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Und wie kriege ich die Achse jetzt durch, so dass ich noch innerhalb der Garantiezeit Ersatz bekomme?



Nicht böse gemeint, aber das ist Betrug.


----------



## JulezT (10. März 2016)

Die Achse ist aus leichtem Alu!! Ersatz habe ich von meinem Händler bekommen. Der hat die bei MCG bestellt, genauso wie die Sperrklinken und das Mehrzahn Gegenstück. Brauchst die 135er Achse wenn du eine 142er Nabe hast.
Leider gibt es aber das Distanstück zwischen Nabe und Freilauf nicht einzeln. Daher brauch ich die Maße, vor allem die Länge da meins eingelaufen ist undich mir ein neues drehen lassen kann.


----------



## Hike_O (10. März 2016)

@Derivator22: Ich möchte sie ja nicht mutwillig zerstören. Nur das evtl. unausweichliche Ende der Achse etwas vorziehen.
Sprünge sind zum Beispiel ja nichts ungewöhnliches. Mehr davon in kürzerer Zeit....lassen wir das.
Ich hab meinen Freilauf auch schon mal soweit auseinander gebaut wie es ohne Spezialwerkzeug geht. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ein Kugellager extrem rauh läuft. Tauschen kann ich es nicht ohne entsprechendes Werkzeug. 
Könnte ein klemmendes Kugellager die Achse so in Mitleidenschaft ziehen, dass sie bricht?


----------



## JulezT (11. März 2016)

Ja das kann es! Wenn es zu rau läuft kann es die Achse abscheren


----------



## Hike_O (11. März 2016)

Bekomme ich das Lager da auch irgendwie ohne Auspresswerkzeug heraus und das neue wieder rein?
LR-6002-2RS ist die Bezeichnung von Sun Ringle für das Lager. Könnt ihr mir sagen wie die "normale" Bezeichnung für das Lager wäre?


----------



## JulezT (11. März 2016)

6002-2RS
Kunststoffhammer und passende Nüsse aus dem Ratschekasten oder mit einem Schraubstock und passenden Nüssen. Nimm ordentliche Lager, keine 2€ billig Schrott mist.

Und wenn du den Freilauf runter hast, ist da noch eine Distanzhülse auf der Achse. Kannst du mir bitte die Länge ausmessen. Danke


----------



## Hike_O (11. März 2016)

Die Kugellager 6902-RS2 im Freilauf rubbeln bei mir wie sonst was. Die bekomme ich aber nicht mit Nüssen, etc. heraus.
Zwischen den beiden Lagern befindet sich noch eine Hülse und somit kann ich nicht zwischen den Lagern ansetzen um eines davon herauszuziehen.
Über weitere Vorschläge wie ich die Lager heraus bekomme wäre ich froh und dankbar.

Edit: Ha, ich glaub ich habs...ich könnte evtl. beide Lager inkl. Hülse gleichzeitg in Richtung des Sprengringes auspressen. Dafür muss ich aber erst wieder in Baumarkt. 


@JulezT:
Länge der Hülse: 1,36cm
Die Hülse hat an den gemessenen Stellen bereits minimalen Abrieb.


----------



## JulezT (13. März 2016)

Genau so geht´s. Erst Sprengring raus und an dem Hinterem Lager angesetzt und dann langsam pressen oder treiben. Am besten in die Hülse stecken, damit die Hülse zentriert sitzt.

Und danke für das Maß der Hülse


----------



## Hike_O (13. März 2016)

Ich wollte nun mit einer Nuss, Schraube und Mutter die Lager auspressen.


JulezT schrieb:


> Am besten in die Hülse stecken, damit die Hülse zentriert sitzt.


Was meinste? Soll ich beim wieder Einbau der neuen Lager die Hülse mittig zentrieren? Oder was hab ich schon wieder nicht verstanden?


----------



## JulezT (13. März 2016)

Beim einbau erst das hintere Lager rein Pressen, dann die Hülse zentriert einlegen und dann das äußere Lager einpressen. Und auf das nötige Lagerspiel für hintere Lager achten. Also das vorder Lager nicht ganz so tief und fest auf die Hülse pressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (13. März 2016)

Dann sind wir uns einig.
Ich vermute auch dass beim Einpressen so eben nicht gemacht wurde und deshalb die Lager direkt beim Einpressen beschädigt wurden.
Aber die Achse wird durch das Lagerwechseln sicherlich nicht länger halten, da hier ja schon ein paar Leute trotz Wechsels Achsbruch erlitten haben.


----------



## CAPITO (13. März 2016)

Genau, ich hatte beim ersten Achsenwechsel alle 4 Kugellager mit erneuert. 
Nach 2000 km wieder Achse gerissen. 
Die Lager waren da noch Top.


----------



## JulezT (14. März 2016)

Die Achse ist halt nur dünnes Alu, was will man da erwarten. Am besten aus Edelstahl drehen lassen. ist zwar etwas schwerer, aber da es sich eh nicht mitdreht wir man es nicht merken. Und dann ist RUH. Dann nur jedes Jahr neue Sperrklinken und Lager und alle 2 Jahre nen Zahnring und du bist ewig glücklich.


----------



## Hike_O (14. März 2016)

Die benötigten Kugellager (6902-2RS) sind gar nicht so einfach zu bekommen (zumindest hochwertige von SKF oder so) und wenn dann unverhätlnismäßig teuer.
Ich hab jetzt erstmal alles neu gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut und fahre so weiter, weil es ja wahrscheinlich eh nichts bringt nur die Lager zu tauschen. Und vom Rubbeln ist während der Fahrt auch nichts zu spüren. Ich tausche die Lager frühestens wenn ich Probleme feststelle.

@JulezT: Hast Du eine Preisvorstellung von der Herstellung so einer Stahlachse?
Ich glaube das lohnt sich für mich kaum, da ich keinen Bekannten habe der das mal eben für schmales Geld machen würde.


----------



## JulezT (18. März 2016)

Stahl wäre ja einfach und wirklich billig, Edelstahl wäre optimal. Ich kauf mir jetzt aber einfach ein DT-Swiss E1900 Hinterrad(160€) und lege das mit neuen Lager, Achse, Sperrklinken und Sperrklinkenring SUNringle als Ersatz mit Schlauch und nem alten Reifen in die Ecke als Nolaufrad. Dann noch ne gebraucht Kassette und Scheibe und dann ist es sofort einsatzbereit. Also kommt keine Edelstahlachse mehr ran. 
Wenn ich rechne was mich jetzt die ganzen Ersatzteile für die Nabe gekostet haben, hätte ich mir das Sparen können.


----------



## Hike_O (18. März 2016)

Wenn das tauschen der Kugellager die Lösung gewesen wäre, stünde der Aufwand noch in einem akzeptablem Verhätlnis.
Aber Achsen anfertigen lassen, oder eine neue Achse in gleicher mieser Schrottringle Qualität zu kaufen ist es mir nicht wert.
Werde den LRS wohl verkaufen. Vorausgesetzt den möchte jemand haben.

Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass sich jemand meldet, aber sollte jemand Interesse an diesem "günstigen" LRS haben, PM an mich.

Kann jemand nen guten 26' LRS empfehlen? Vorne 15mm Steckachse, hinten 12X?


----------



## malben (19. März 2016)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Wenn das tauschen der Kugellager die Lösung gewesen wäre, stünde der Aufwand noch in einem akzeptablem Verhätlnis.
> Aber Achsen anfertigen lassen, oder eine neue Achse in gleicher mieser Schrottringle Qualität zu kaufen ist es mir nicht wert.
> Werde den LRS wohl verkaufen. Vorausgesetzt den möchte jemand haben.
> 
> ...


Ich hab mir einen anfertigen lassen. ZTE Flow EX, Hope Nabe und sapim Speichen.
Den Sun LRS hab ich sich für nen schmalen Taler vertickt.

Ansonsten schau doch mal nach nem LRS von HOPE. Sollen auch ganz gut sein. Custom Aufbau ist halt teurer.

Und um evtl. Ärger und Kommentaren vorzubeugen: Hier geht's zur Laufraddiskission --> Klick


----------



## Hike_O (8. April 2016)

Bin nun doch zufällig günstig an SKF Lager rangekommen. Wobei günstig bei einem Preis von ca. 17€ pro Stück von den 61902 RS2 Lagern mit 35% Rabatt relativ ist.

Beim Ausbau ist mir aufgefallen, dass das rubbelnde Lager schon wesentlich schlechter lief als bei der letzten Kontrolle.
Dadurch sind nun schon deutliche blankgeriebene Laufspuren der Lager an der Achse erkennbar. Allerdings noch im unbedenklichen Ausmaß.
Aber wäre ich noch viel länger so weiter gefahren, hätte sich das Lager demnächst verabschiedet.

Die SKF Lager laufen natürlich geschmeidigst, wobei der Einbau der beiden Lagern mit der Hülse dazwischen schon fummelig ist.
Ich hab die Lager -obwohl hier extra darauf hingewiesen wurde- einmal zu stark eingepresst...das war ein Spaß! Die neuen Lager haben den Ein- Aus- und wieder Einbau aber anscheinend und hoffentlich gut überstanden. 
Das Rad gleitet nun irgendwie besser.

Die Zeit wird zeigen ob sich der Aufwand gelohnt haben könnte.


----------



## tr8enduro (8. Juni 2016)

Moin,

hab meinen Freilauf auch noch mal auseinander genommen und siehe da: die Zähne in der Nabe sind total abgenutzt...
Die Frage ist ob sich der Aufwand lohnt, die zu ersetzen oder direkt eine neue Nabe oder ein komplettes Laufrad zu kaufen?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2016)

Der Aufwand hält sich wahrscheinlich in Grenzen, musst du aber einschicken.
Denke das das normal so um die 100€ kommen müsste.
Für 150€ bekommst du ja schon ein halbwegs gescheites Laufrad und hast dann vielleicht nicht wieder diesen Murks von Sun

Ich hab aufm Dachboden noch eine Radium Nabe mit gleichem Schaden liegen.
Da werde ich mir Ende des Jahres mal nen Zentrierständer und ne Nabe zulegen und mich dann mal am Laufrad zentrieren / einbau Nabe versuchen.


----------



## tr8enduro (9. Juni 2016)

Danke für die Info!
Dann wird es wohl ein neues Laufrad werden. Ich hatte mit Sun aber nur beim Freilauf Probleme, sonst liefen die eigentlich immer rund. Letztens ist der Draht, der die Sperrklinken spannt, gerissen, frag mich wie das passiert ist

Irgendwelche Vorschläge für ein neues Hinterrad, wollte nicht allzu viel Ausgeben, 150€ wäre in Ordnung.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juni 2016)

sowas hier ? http://www.ebay.de/itm/DT-SWISS-FR-...802451?hash=item58dc662013:g:dzYAAOSw0gdXTaPE

Breit & Nabe mit Ratchet System


----------



## tr8enduro (19. Juni 2016)

Eignet die sich auch gut als Endurofelge? Finde keine Angaben zum Gewicht... Als DH Felge sollte sie ja auf jeden Fall robust sein.


----------



## MrDobson84 (25. Juni 2017)

hi. Brauche Hilfe. Hab mein jumping Flea X12 achse zerlegt um es auf einen 157 x12 umzubauen. Hat geklappt.Jetzt will ich die alte achse rein packen,jetzt rutscht mir der Freilauf circa eine halbe bis ganze Zentimeter hin und her. Hab ich vergessen irgendwas einzubauen? Hat jemand zufällig einen explosionszeichnung für mich? Mfg


----------



## Hike_O (25. Juni 2017)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hilfe-hinterrad-dreht-nur-schwerfaellig.752569/#post-12929368


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tombolo (15. April 2018)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-SRX-Nabe-p57741/universal-universal-o100001/

Wiast ihr ob die für meine demon 2 passen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2018)

Also laut Bild würd ich sagen ja !
Bestell direkt nen 10er Satz... die Platzen ständig weg !
Scheint bei SunRingle ein Verschleissteil zu sein


----------



## Tombolo (15. April 2018)

Wo kann man so neen 10er satz kaufen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2018)

Tombolo schrieb:


> Wo kann man so neen 10er satz kaufen



Legs 10 mal in den Warenkorb


----------



## Tombolo (15. April 2018)

Des is ja übel teuer


----------



## Tombolo (16. April 2018)

Kann mir jmd ne günstige nabe empfehlen? Sollte wenn möglich auch laut sein


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2018)

Kann dir DT Swiss mit Ratchet System empfehlen, (DT240) die sind aber nicht "günstig"
Das Problem bei den "günstigen" ist meistens das die nicht all zu lange halten. 
Shimano geht da noch meiner Meinung nach am besten, die sind aber nicht laut.
Meine Erfahrung


----------



## luftschaukel (8. Juni 2019)

Kann mir wer sagen was das für SunRingle Nabe ist? Möchte diese mal auseinander bauen zum Service. 
Hab das Problem, das die Kurbel sich ab und an mal mit dreht wenn das Rad geschoben wird.


----------



## kreisbremser (8. Juni 2019)

ich kann dir nicht sagen was für eine nabe es ist, aber ich kann dir sagen, die ist sicher recht leicht zu warten. hau die 2 bis 4 lager raus und bestell online günstig neue, wenn du dir das zutraust.

edit,
übrigens sieht deine bremsscheibe aus, als wäre sie falsch herum montiert.
kenne aber das modell nicht und könnte mich täuschen. bin nur amateurschrauber.

edit,edit:
du hast die nabe von unten fotografiert? dann wäre die bremsscheibe natürlich richtig 
schwieriges foto. ich bekomme gerade hirnknoten.


----------



## luftschaukel (8. Juni 2019)

Jo, das Radl steht Kopf! 

Hab versucht die Achse raus zu kloppen, bringt nix, will nach ca der Hälfte nicht weiter raus. Hab’s dann aufgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (8. Juni 2019)

mach mal mehr bilder und stell sie hier ein.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Jo, das Radl steht Kopf!
> 
> Hab versucht die Achse raus zu kloppen, bringt nix, will nach ca der Hälfte nicht weiter raus. Hab’s dann aufgegeben.



Also normal zieht man zuerst die Endkappen ab.
Dann kannst du durch schläge auf die Achse ( Holzklotz zwischenlegen ) das Lager auf der nicht antriebsseite in RIchtung der nicht Antriebsseite austreiben.
Auf der anderen Seite wirds schwieriger. Da musst du erstmal den Zahnring ausbausen.
Dazu gibts ein spezielles tool, sowas hier: https://www.amazon.de/Werkzeug-Ring-verschliessbar-Sun-Ringle-36-Zähne/dp/B00W4HXFC2
Das kostet aber normal um die 60,- weswegen ich den SunRingle Schrott damals direkt gegen DT Swiss getauscht habe.
Wenn du den Zahnring raus hast steckst du die Achse von der nicht Antriebseite wieder in das Lage auf der Antriebsseite und treibst es dann in Richtung Antriebsseite aus. Zusammenbau genau in umgekehrte Reihenfolge.
Im Prinzip geht das ähnlich wie bei DT Swiss: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lagertausch-dt-swiss-hinterradnabe-3-pawl.885561/


----------



## luftschaukel (8. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Also normal zieht man zuerst die Endkappen ab.
> Dann kannst du durch schläge auf die Achse ( Holzklotz zwischenlegen ) das Lager auf der nicht antriebsseite in RIchtung der nicht Antriebsseite austreiben.
> Auf der anderen Seite wirds schwieriger. Da musst du erstmal den Zahnring ausbausen.
> Dazu gibts ein spezielles tool, sowas hier: https://www.amazon.de/Werkzeug-Ring-verschliessbar-Sun-Ringle-36-Zähne/dp/B00W4HXFC2
> ...



Ok danke! 
Aber wie kann ich denn nur den Freilauf demontieren?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2019)

Normal kann man den einfach abziehen, zumindest bei den neueren Naben


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2019)

Oder hast du vielleicht ne ältere Nabe ?


----------



## luftschaukel (8. Juni 2019)

Ist auf jeden Fall eine ältere. 
Ich mach nachher mal paar Fotos.


----------



## luftschaukel (10. Juni 2019)

Hier mal noch ein paar Bilder. 
Das ist sogar ein SunRingle LRS, die Felge ist auch von SR.


----------

